# Kennesaw, GA Lakes



## cb3725 (Jan 30, 2014)

I work off of Barrett Parkway in Kennesaw and I noticed these three decent sized lakes that look prime for some after work canoe fishing. Anyone ever tried Murrays, Ellison, or Daniell Lake off of 41?


----------



## Hookum (Jan 30, 2014)

No, but some of the best fishing you'll find is just south of you.  The Dugout has a pay lake FULL of some serious fish.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jan 30, 2014)

Hookum said:


> No, but some of the best fishing you'll find is just south of you.  The Dugout has a pay lake FULL of some serious fish.



X2 on that………it’s a great little small lake full of fat fish and if you ever time it right where they are pumping out the dead / half-dead bait fish from the building up above…..well…..that can make for some dynamite fishing!!!!

Also…Chastain Lake isn’t too far away but it’s a neighborhood lake and you need to know somebody / have permission to fish there!


----------



## jisbrecht (Jan 30, 2014)

Ellison Lake has a ton of fish in it and a lot of grass. I've done well out there but have had the cops called on me every time. No tickets thankfully, just them telling me not to come back Daniell lake is a nice lake but I havent had much success on it. Last time I was out there there were like 4 or 5 bank fisherman and 2 or 3 jon boats so I feel like that lake gets a lot of pressure. However, there are fish there, big ones, out deep in the middle. I've seen them surface and chase bait just never been lucky enough to hook into one. Never fished Murray because there arent any really good access points that I could find. You would have to park out front of somebodies house and carry your boat through their yard. Or park in a truck loading dock and carry your boat across the golf course. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea you will get run-off from Ellison.


----------



## cb3725 (Jan 31, 2014)

jisbrecht said:


> Ellison Lake has a ton of fish in it and a lot of grass. I've done well out there but have had the cops called on me every time. No tickets thankfully, just them telling me not to come back Daniell lake is a nice lake but I havent had much success on it. Last time I was out there there were like 4 or 5 bank fisherman and 2 or 3 jon boats so I feel like that lake gets a lot of pressure. However, there are fish there, big ones, out deep in the middle. I've seen them surface and chase bait just never been lucky enough to hook into one. Never fished Murray because there arent any really good access points that I could find. You would have to park out front of somebodies house and carry your boat through their yard. Or park in a truck loading dock and carry your boat across the golf course. Hope this helps.



Looks like I found the guy to ask! Thanks for the info, and I wonder why the lack of welcome at Ellison?


----------



## jisbrecht (Feb 1, 2014)

Its an apartment complex lake and has a sign that clearly says no boating. However, to really catch fish out there you need to be on a boat.


----------



## Cmllr75 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah I was working in Ellison apt complex last week and was checking out that lake. It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## superman1275 (Feb 4, 2014)

Where is "the dugout" ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 4, 2014)

superman1275 said:


> Where is "the dugout" ?


 I take bellsferry and just before I get to 41, I turn right into the industrial area, not sure if that road is fields park but it gets you there. There is also a entrance from 41 that is field park between bellsferry and Barrett. Hopefully someone has a little better directions, I have lived here so long that I don't look at signs


----------



## jisbrecht (Feb 4, 2014)

1475 Field Park Circle Marietta, GA 30066

Here is the physical address for the Dugout. When you pull up to it you will see 2 ponds

My policy on alot of these neighborhood lakes / apartment lakes around here is ask for forgiveness instead of permission. 90% of the time you will just be asked to leave. 

Chastain lake had a 17 pounder pulled out of there in 65. Thats enough to make me want to fish there even if it is almost 50 years later !


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 4, 2014)

Tmpr111 said:


> Yea you will get run-off from Ellison.



I knew the Ellisons growing up, my sister was friends with and played rec leauge b ball with their grand daughter. We used to catch some TOADS out of that place, too bad they sold off to another dang development, concrete slowly creepin'.

We also used to go to the back of the Industrial park across from Piper/McCollum airport, well it aint called that anymore but we'd go all the way to the back and jump the railroad tracks and fish that lake, lots of fish and one mean peacock, man thats been years ago. There were some guys that had a bowhunting club around that lake before it was sold  for that big development/slash golf course across from the Marietta Country Club on stilesboro.  Used to know alot of folks and fish alot of lakes in Cobb before the transplants came in waves and turned them into neighborhoods. What a shame, now I gotta deal with them and get honked at for having to wait on traffic and turning to slow into my own driveway! Went to school with Bruce Sutters kids too, fished his lake some and caught some bucket heads, its a neighborhood too now Never knew the Dugout had a pond. Best pond ever was across the woods from my house, old man died and his kids sold to commercial developers that drained the lake as soon as they owned it then the market fell out, ruined a 35 year olod farm lake that I personally caughtan 8, 9 and 10 lber in one summer, shell cracker bigger than a plate, what a waste, like to find those foreigners and give them a swift kick!


----------



## superman1275 (Feb 7, 2014)

What are the rules? Where do you pay?


----------



## gabasser21 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Daniel Lake*

When I was in my 20's we fished Mr Daniels lake quite often. The Daniels farm was where most of the warehouses are now. I have my 2 biggest bass a 12.3lb and a 13.6lb on the wall out of that lake lot of memories there. Have not fished it in many years I am 58 now to give a idea. At one time I don't believe you could have found a better lake to fish in Cobb Co besides my 2 and others I caught and released I know of probably 30-40 more 8+ that came from her just from my BIL and nephews. Wish it was still that way but, when he sold it it was no longer protected by pasture and fence, and the runoff from the construction I was told did it in. If ya can get in there and fish it I would try, it may have made a comeback.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 21, 2014)

I believe that's the lake/pond many fish that's located on Cobb Industrial Blvd.


----------

